# FR: si les lieux étaient rendus



## CRS9

I read the other posts on Wordreference on conditionals, but I don't understand this one given the context ( it is a clause in a rental contract). 
Would this counterfactual future conditional (plus que parfait in the subordiate clause and conditionnel passé in the main clause)
be expressed in the present tense in the subordinate clause and the simple future in the main clause, in English?

Si les lieux étaient rendu dans un mauvais état de propreté, il serait retenu la somme de 500 euro.

If the premises are returned in a poor state of cleanliness, 500 euros will be retained.
or
If the premises were to be returned...500 euros would be retained.

Thank you.


----------



## Yendred

CRS9 said:


> haven't figured out why this clause, in a rental contract, is a counterfactual conditional



Les lieux n'ont pas encore été rendus, donc on ne sait pas s'ils vont être rendus en bon ou en mauvais état.
C'est pourquoi on utilise l'imparfait hypothétique, et le conditionnel présent :
_Si les lieux _*étaient*_ rendus en mauvais état_ (éventualité dans le futur), _il *serait* retenu 500 euros_ (éventualité dans le futur aussi, conséquence de la réalisation de la première éventualité).

Voir ici :
Si+imparfait+Conditionnel présent


----------



## CRS9

Merci Yendred. C'est bien l'imparfait + conditionnel présent.
Cette phrase en anglais me semble incorrecte parce qu'on utilise le présent et le futur pour un condition

If the premises *were* returned..they *would* be... 

Pourrait on traduire la phrase comme çi:

If the premises *are returned, *they *will* be


----------



## Yendred

I'll leave it to English natives to tell you the best choice, but according to *this page*, if I understand it well, "_are returned_" is *conditional type 1* and refers to a possible (real) condition, whereas "_were returned_" is *conditional type 2* and refers to an hypothetical (unreal) condition.

In our example, the situation where the premises are returned in a poor state is perfectly possible and may happen in a real future. So, I would use conditional type 1:
_If the premises are returned, they will be..._

In French_, imparfait + conditionnel présent _can cover both cases:
Real possibility: _Si tu te reposais un peu, tu travaillerais mieux_
Unreal hypothesis: _Si j'étais Président de la République, jamais plus un enfant n'aurait de pensée triste _(Gérard Lenorman  )


----------



## CRS9

Thank you, Yendred.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Les lieux n'ont pas encore été rendus, donc on ne sait pas s'ils vont être rendus en bon ou en mauvais état.
> C'est pourquoi on utilise l'imparfait hypothétique, et le conditionnel présent


The hypothesis per se is indeed real and not counterfactual, i.e., it may happen in the future as you suggested. But then this means the tenses should normally be in the present and future, not in the imperfect and conditional. The real hypothesis is indeed:

_Si les lieux *sont rendus* _{présent}_ dans un mauvais état de propreté, il *sera retenu* _{futur}_ la somme de 500 euro. _
If the premises *are returned* in a poor state of cleanliness, 500 euros *will be retained*.

Since the hypothesis is real, the imperfect+conditional combination suggests to me the hypothesis is actually a *reported speech* in the past, the main verb being possibly implied.

_*Nous avons conclu :* « Si les lieux *sont rendus* _{présent}_ dans un mauvais état de propreté, il *sera retenu* _{futur}_ la somme de 500 euro. »
*Nous avons conclu que* si les lieux *étaient rendus* _{imparfait}_ dans un mauvais état de propreté, il *serait retenu* _{conditionnel = futur du passé}_ la somme de 500 euro._

This is different from the modal imperfect and conditional tenses used in present counterfactual clauses such as: _Si j'*étais* riche, j'*aurais* une villa au bord de la mer_.



Yendred said:


> Real possibility: _Si tu te reposais un peu, tu travaillerais mieux_


This is still counterfactual as it suggests the person won't get some rest even if he or she could.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> But then this means the tenses should normally be in the present and future,





Maître Capello said:


> Since the hypothesis is real, the imperfect+conditional combination suggests to me the hypothesis is actually a *reported speech* in the past, the main verb being possibly implied.


Pas nécessairement, avec présent / futur, on a un *éventuel*, et avec imparfait / conditionnel, un *potentiel* (dont en l’occurrence, la valeur est à mon avis plus d’atténuation que de plus ou moins forte probabilité).


----------



## CRS9

k@t said:


> Pas nécessairement, avec présent / futur, on a un *éventuel*, et avec imparfait / conditionnel, un *potentiel* (dont en l’occurrence, la valeur est à mon avis plus d’atténuation que de plus ou moins forte probabilité).



Merici pour les conseils. Je venais de rechercher l'atténuation et le discours indirecte.... 
J'ai traduit la phrase au présent/futur, même si l'atténuation n'est pas évident dans la version anglais.
_*If the premises are returned..., 500 euros will be retained...*_


J'ai trouvé un autre example dans *Etude du conditionnel français et de ses traductions en anglais *par Jean-Marie Merle
Selon l'auteur, la choix de traduire un présent/futur par in imparfait/conditionnel (ci-dessus) "...semble ici justifie par la prise en compte d'un préconstruit inaltérable (p. 149)."

_Si votre roi venait à perdre son sceptre, il serait obligé de renoncer au trône. 
If your king loses his sceptre, he will be forced to abdicate his throne_


----------



## Maître Capello

Si on ajoute l'introducteur d'éventualité _venir à_, l'imparfait+conditionnel devient en effet le tour standard. Sans ce verbe introducteur, la combinaison me paraît assez inhabituelle pour une hypothèse réelle dans un contrat, mais je ne suis pas un habitué du langage juridico-commercial.

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour la traduction, l'effet d'atténuation me semble difficile à rendre par_ were to be_…


----------



## k@t

CRS9 said:


> Merici pour les conseils.


Je t'en prie. 



CRS9 said:


> Selon l'auteur, la choix de traduire un présent/futur par in imparfait/conditionnel (ci-dessus) "...semble ici justifie par la prise en compte d'un préconstruit inaltérable (p. 149)."
> 
> _Si votre roi venait à perdre son sceptre, il serait obligé de renoncer au trône.
> If your king loses his sceptre, he will be forced to abdicate his throne_


Oui, et de ce fait, dans ce cas (à condition de comprendre _votre roi_ non comme renvoyant au roi régnant au moment de l’énonciation, mais comme renvoyant aux rois passés présent et à venir), comme dans celui de la phrase du contrat de location, on pourrait même avoir dans la principale un futur à la place du conditionnel (parallèlement à un _présent / présent_ vs un _présent / futur_) :

Vision « *spécifique* » :
_Si les lieux sont rendus en mauvais état, la somme de 500 euros sera retenue.
Si les lieux étaient rendus en mauvais état, la somme de 500 euros serait retenue._
≈ _Si vous rendez les lieux en mauvais état, la somme de 500 euros vous sera retenue_.

_Si votre roi vient à perdre son sceptre, il sera obligé de renoncer au trône. 
Si votre roi venait à perdre son sceptre, il serait obligé de renoncer au trône.
≈ Si Ottokar IV perd son sceptre, il sera obligé de renoncer au trône._

Vision « *générique* » :
_Si les lieux sont rendus en mauvais état, la somme de 500 euros est retenue.
Si les lieux étaient rendus en mauvais état, la somme de 500 euros sera retenue._
≈ _Quand les lieux sont rendus en mauvais état, la somme de 500 euros est retenue.

Si votre roi vient  à perdre son sceptre, il est obligé de renoncer au trône. 
Si votre roi venait à perdre son sceptre, il sera obligé de renoncer au trône.
≈ Dans votre royaume, quand un roi perd son sceptre, il est obligé de renoncer au trône._



Maître Capello said:


> mais je ne suis pas un habitué du langage juridico-commercial.


Cet emploi n’est pas propre au langage juridico-commercial, voir la phrase donnée par Yendred – _Si tu te reposais un peu, tu travaillerais mieux_ - qui peut être interprétée comme un irréel du présent ou comme un potentiel.
Ou encore, celle que l’on retrouve classiquement dans la littérature consacrée à cette question : _S’il faisait beau demain,…_



Maître Capello said:


> Si on ajoute l'introducteur d'éventualité _venir à_, l'imparfait+conditionnel devient en effet le tour standard.


Je ne sais pas, le présent / futur est également possible (voir ci-dessus).


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Cet emploi n’est pas propre au langage juridico-commercial…


Justement. Je dis que je le trouve inattendu dans ce contexte-là.



k@t said:


> Je ne sais pas, le présent / futur est également possible


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Je dis seulement que l'imparfait+conditionnel est nettement plus fréquent dans ce cas.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Justement. Je dis que je le trouve inattendu dans ce contexte-là.


Vous le trouvez inattendu dans ce contexte et vous le rejetez dans les autres contextes : 


Maître Capello said:


> But then this means the tenses should normally be in the present and future, not in the imperfect and conditional.



je dis qu'il est possible dans n’importe quel contexte.



Maître Capello said:


> Je dis seulement que l'imparfait+conditionnel est nettement plus fréquent dans ce cas.


C'est précisément ce que je questionne.


----------



## CRS9

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, pour la traduction, l'effet d'atténuation me semble difficile à rendre par_ were to be_…


Je suis d’accord.
Mais “Were + infinitif” dans la protase a un sens atténué: ‘unlikely, remote, uncertain, polite (Conditionals: An Empirical Analysis, by Declerque).’
E.g.,
If the lessee were to leave the premises...., we would retain 500 euros.

Vous avez raison, le conditionnel original est inattendu (en plus, dans le contrat les autres propositions conditionnels sont des conditionnels de type 1). Ici je comprend que l’auteur veux communiquer que la situation dans la protase garantie celle dans l’apodose et dans un contrat c’est plus souvent fait avec les type 1 - présent et futur - ou zéro - présent et présent.


----------



## k@t

CRS9 said:


> Vous avez raison, le conditionnel original est inattendu


En anglais je ne sais, en français, je te garantis qu’il n’y a rien d’inattendu dans cet imparfait / conditionnel ; il est très banal.

Et dans le cas présent, encore une fois, je pense qu’il est de l’ordre de l’atténuation : en choisissant de se placer du côté du très peu probable, voire de l’irréel, on ménage la susceptibilité de la personne.

Avec un présent / futur (ou présent / présent), la personne chatouilleuse pourrait entendre quelque chose comme « _Et puis attention hein, je sais que vous êtes du genre pas soigneux, alors je vous mets bien en garde, si (et ça ne m’étonnerait vraiment pas de votre part) vous rendez les lieux en mauvais état,…_ ». Et l’autre de s’offusquer : « _Mais Môssieur, comment pouvez imaginer que je puisse rendre les lieux en mauvais état !! Je ne suis pas un gougnafier, môa, Môssieur ! _» (Mais non, ce n’est pas caricatural ! )

Le conditionnel, pragmatiquement, a une valeur de ménagement de la face : « _Je sais bien que vous n’êtes pas de ce genre-là, et je sais bien que tout se passera bien, mais c’est le contrat, et c’est mon devoir de vous le notifier, donc, je me permets de vous informer que si de façon extrêmement peu probable, vous rendiez les lieux en mauvais état,…_ ». 


Quelques exemples extraits de contextes contractuels :

_si les loyers n'étaient pas payés, le propriétaire ferait, en vertu d'un jugement ou d'une ordonnance de référé saisir-gager les meubles._
Code de procédure civile expliqué

_Si les conditions n’étaient pas respectées lors de l’état des lieux de fin de location, il serait fait appel à une entreprise extérieure et le montant de la facture serait à la charge du locataire._
http://www.pageas.fr/Compte_rendu_CM_10_12_15.pdf

_Si ces conditions n’étaient pas respectées, le Commissariat Technique du Salon imposerait avec les moyens en sa possession (notamment la coupure du courant électrique) l’arrêt immédiat de la sonorisation du stand_
https://www.salonparkopolis.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/PARKOPOLIS-2019-REGLEMENT-DECORATION.pdf

_Si ces clauses n’étaient pas respectées, le professionnel serait en droit de refuser la participation du client pour des raisons sécuritaires. La prestation ne sera alors pas assurée et le client ne pourra prétendre à aucun remboursement._
Conditions générales de vente | Activ'Roc
(Dans ce dernier exemple, on note les ruptures de plans d’énonciation : on commence avec un imparfait d’atténuation (ménager la face du client), suivi d’un conditionnel qui peut être interprété comme en concordance avec l'imparfait ou comme de possibilité, puis on passe au futur : une fois la condition réalisée, une fois la décision prise par le professionnel de refuser la participation du client, on quitte le plan du possible (et de l'atténuation), pour repasser au plan du certain (et de l'assertion directe) ; mais on aurait très pu garder le conditionnel.)


----------



## CRS9

Merci





k@t said:


> _Si ces clauses n’étaient pas respectées, le professionnel serait en droit de refuser la participation du client pour des raisons sécuritaires. La prestation ne sera alors pas assurée et le client ne pourra préter..._


Merci beaucoup pour les examples rigolos et sérieux.
Alors, dans ce contexte l’imparfait et le conditionnel indiqueraient un potentiel, un hypothèse, et pragmatiquement c’est atténué, moins certain que la situation dans la protase actualiserait.
Pour l’example ci-dessus:
If these clauses were not to be
If these clauses should not be / Should these clauses not be respected...
À l’actif en anglais le langage est encore plus clair:
If (person) were not to / If (person) should not respect these clauses,
the professional would...
The service will therefore not be insured and they client may not claim...


----------

